# Need a Good Heat Press for DTG



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I just purchased this Auto Open Heat Press from Ebay for my DTG Prints. But I'm not really satisfied with its performance. No matter how I adjust the Heat/Time/Pressure I'm still not getting good results. 

Can you guys please recommend a good 15x15 Heat Press preferably below $400. I would really really appreciate it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

craigcreationz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just purchased this Auto Open Heat Press from Ebay for my DTG Prints. But I'm not really satisfied with its performance. No matter how I adjust the Heat/Time/Pressure I'm still not getting good results.
> 
> Can you guys please recommend a good 15x15 Heat Press preferably below $400. I would really really appreciate it.




The old expression "You get what you pay for" really applies with heat presses. It is extremely important that you have even heat distribution on your heat platens to achieve proper heat setting of your prints. The inexpensive import heat presses are not able to do that. You should look at US made heat presses such as Hotronix, Geo Knight, Hix, and Insta. 

And for dtg printers you should look at getting a 16 inch x 20 inch model.

_

_


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Definitely buy a Stahls Hotronix or GeoKnight heat press...with DTG it is EXTREMELY important to have a good quality press. I tell everyone to buy the most expensive and biggest press your budget will allow!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

craigcreationz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just purchased this Auto Open Heat Press from Ebay for my DTG Prints. But I'm not really satisfied with its performance. No matter how I adjust the Heat/Time/Pressure I'm still not getting good results.
> 
> Can you guys please recommend a good 15x15 Heat Press preferably below $400. I would really really appreciate it.




Here is a good article to read on choosing a heat press:

https://a-e-mag.com/features/how-shop-heat-press

It was published in 2009 but most everything in it still holds true.

_


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks guys for all your help. I've been looking into Stahls Hotronix and GeoKnight for sometime now, but taught they were too expensive. But with all the issues I've been having with my current ebay heat press, I'm just going to make up my mind and purchase a good 16x20 from Stahls or Geoknight.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

craigcreationz said:


> Thanks guys for all your help. I've been looking into Stahls Hotronix and GeoKnight for sometime now, but taught they were too expensive. But with all the issues I've been having with my current ebay heat press, I'm just going to make up my mind and purchase a good 16x20 from Stahls or Geoknight.




For the Geo Knight heat presses, most of our d-t-g customers use the DK20A model with the auto release feature.

_


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

One issue with the GeoKnights is that their heat press platens are not flat, but rather concave leading a cool spot and uneven pressure in the middle of the heatpress.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Can only say that we have sold thousands of the Geo Knight heat presses and have never had a customer issue like that. If you have a problem then just get in touch with Geo Knight directly and they will take care of it. The heat platens are guaranteed for life.

_


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreed. Also, we have never had that problem with all the machines that we have sold...GeoKnight and others.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

We're told this was by design and not a defect


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have both a Geo and a Hotronix and I would go with the Hotronix Fusion over any other heat press out there. I have had to replace just about every part on the Geo and some more than once. The Hotronix is well over 20 years old and runs with no issues.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

craigcreationz said:


> Thanks guys for all your help. I've been looking into Stahls Hotronix and GeoKnight for sometime now, but taught they were too expensive. But with all the issues I've been having with my current ebay heat press, I'm just going to make up my mind and purchase a good 16x20 from Stahls or Geoknight.


We use 2 that work great for dtg here: the DK20 ("A" if you can afford it) and the Hotronix Fusion. The DK20 is less expensive and will work fine, but you're going to spend in the $1K range


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I own 6 DK20s of various models and never had an issue once. For years. Excellent heat coverage and SUPER easy to calibrate exact temperatures (we re-calibrate monthly).

I also have an entire basement of junk eBay presses that I either bought to use mobile or had customers drop off for me to look over. One of my eBay presses a customer bought failed after just 7 weeks and caught fire and the seller said "user error". When we opened it up, the wiring inside wasn't well insulated.

Geo Knight has great service, and they make a stellar product. For me, $1500 for the most important tool in the industry is not expensive. I'd pay $5000 if it meant I would never have to question washability.

My oldest GK press is probably 6 years old or so and I bet it's done 100,000 pressings in that time. Maybe double that!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

treefox2118 said:


> I own 6 DK20s of various models and never had an issue once. For years. Excellent heat coverage and SUPER easy to calibrate exact temperatures (we re-calibrate monthly).
> 
> I also have an entire basement of junk eBay presses that I either bought to use mobile or had customers drop off for me to look over. One of my eBay presses a customer bought failed after just 7 weeks and caught fire and the seller said "user error". When we opened it up, the wiring inside wasn't well insulated.
> 
> ...




Very good points. 

As you've noted, sometimes the least expensive product you buy turns out to be the most expensive in the long run 

_


----------



## jbshaps (Feb 4, 2015)

Perfectly happy with my DK20. Worth the extra cost! Only issue I have is with the PRG button...has worn down with use, but usually responds better once heated. But the pressing is spot on every time. Also, recommend getting a teflon bottom cover as shirts will slide right on and off, and moisture won't accumulate on the underside of the machine.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

jbshaps said:


> Perfectly happy with my DK20. Worth the extra cost! Only issue I have is with the PRG button...has worn down with use, but usually responds better once heated. But the pressing is spot on every time.




You can order a replacement touch pad for your controller directly from Geo Knight.

_


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Based on all my research and you guys comments both the Stahls Hotronix and Geo Knight heat presses are really good. However; this is what I think. 

I'm searching for a press with the Auto Open, Hover Feature and Digitial Pressure count view. So I narrowed down my search to the Hotronix Hover press which costs $1700 and the Geo Knight DK20A that costs $1345. Both presses have essentially the same features and are also both 16x20. 

Visually the Hotronix press is much better looking than the Geo Knight press but it cost $355 more. The Geo knight works just as good or even better than Hotronix based on what I've heard from users.

I think if I had the extra money to spend my first choice would be the Hotronix because I love the sleek design. But because I'm on a budget the next best thing would be the Geo Knight which also has a great reputation and tons of satisfied customers.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

The GeoKnight press weighs probably twice as much as the Stahls just an FYI. You might get lucky and find someone offering free shipping tho!


----------



## Eddie99 (Sep 20, 2016)

jbshaps said:


> Perfectly happy with my DK20. Worth the extra cost! Only issue I have is with the PRG button...has worn down with use, but usually responds better once heated. But the pressing is spot on every time. Also, recommend getting a teflon bottom cover as shirts will slide right on and off, and moisture won't accumulate on the underside of the machine.


Considering the DK20 with auto pop-up. You recommended thee teflon cover for the bottom. What about a the one for the top of the press?


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

I went with the Hotronix 16x16 Auto Open Clamp Heat Press and I love it. I definately recommend this Heat Press to everyone. And if you can afford the 16x20 thats even better.


----------



## AMotivation (Jul 15, 2016)

My uncle has been heat pressing for 20+ years and swears by the Hix brand. He likes them because of their strong durability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, don't mean to take over here lol and I know this has been asked before, but I am really trying to make a definite absolute decision THIS WEEK regarding the upgraded heat press I want to purchase before the holiday hustle for DTG shop... but I am SO super torn between the two. So one more time please, from actual DAILY users....Hotronix 16x20 autopen OR GK DK20A?? Please help me decide!!


----------



## jbshaps (Feb 4, 2015)

Eddie99 said:


> Considering the DK20 with auto pop-up. You recommended thee teflon cover for the bottom. What about a the one for the top of the press?


Was not aware of one for the top of the press. Can you send me a link to it so I can check it out?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

jbshaps said:


> Was not aware of one for the top of the press. Can you send me a link to it so I can check it out?




Here is a link for the top cover for the Knight DK20 heat press.

CHW-1416 - 14x16 Teflon Top Heater Wrap w/ Magnets - Geo Knight & Co Inc

_


----------

